# schaltauge jimbo 2014



## boarderking (21. März 2015)

Hallo ihr lieben,

wo bekomme ich denn ein Schaltauge als Ersatz für das Jimbo 2014 her.
Auf der Homepage kann ich es nicht finden.....

LG Holger


----------



## chicco81 (21. März 2015)

Musst anrufen, musste ich für meins auch. Und lass dir gleich die kleine Schraube mitschicken.  Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brownbear (28. März 2015)

Kannst du auch per Email machen. Ist bei mir 1 Tag nach Emaileingang auf Rechnung rausgegangen!Ich meine ich habe für 2 Stück inkl. Versand 35€ bezahlt.


----------

